# help needed with audax aerogel



## gnik61 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi!! During a paint job, I had the cone of one of my Audax HT170Z0 6.5" Aerogel 4 ohm mid destroyed. I've searhed everywhere but I can't find a unit like this. Of course if a friend is willing to sell, I take the pair. Thanks..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't know about shipping...and I don't know if the stock on the website is current, but www.zalytron.com says they have 7 in stock at $20 US each. They were going out of business, so they still might have them. The price might be low enough to make it worth while to import them.


----------



## gnik61 (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks, I've just emailed them...we'll see. A member of the forum had two, but it was in 2007. I don't think he's still got them.


----------

